# EN World Mug Shots!



## Nyaricus

Show us your smiles!

Here's me in my room; older pic before my hair is longer and I got my piercings done:







cheers,
--N


----------



## punkorange

Me and my son.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Some various pictures. One with my sisters cat. The second with my mom and my godson (who is also my nephew). The last mis me feeding my godson; which he can do all on his own now.  :\


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots




----------



## Mycanid

Bunch of mine are in the hive thread, page 335.


----------



## kenobi65

The black-and-white picture is fairly current (it's my work ID picture).  The color one is for humor value; it's my driver's license photo from 1984.


----------



## Piratecat

Here's me, about six months ago, during a work trip the the Disney studios in LA; I've since lost the beard.


----------



## hafrogman

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I've since lost the beard.




Careless.

Did you look under the couch?


----------



## The_Warlock

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

>




You're Nick Nolte on a binge? That may explain some things...


----------



## The_Warlock

You can see my Clint Eastwood Squint Impression over in the Hive...round about the same place as Mycanid's...

Here's a link...I hope this works...






EDIT: AHA! The image tag...cuz it wouldn't let me reattach the image...BWahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Here's me, about six months ago, during a work trip the the Disney studios in LA; I've since lost the beard.



 Lost the beard...but you look like you're taking an ear in that picture. Good trade, I'd say.

As for me, the only pictures of me that I allow to exist are self portaits. The one I'm using as an avatar right now is the most recent(finished it about 2 weeks ago) and its pretty accurate.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I've since lost the beard.




Stop copying me!  It's starting to wierd me out.  I'm starting to think we really were seperated at birth.


----------



## Piratecat

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Stop copying me!  It's starting to wierd me out.  I'm starting to think we really were seperated at birth.



_You're_ the one who was born on _my_ birthday!

(Rodrigo and I are exactly, to the day, the same age.)


----------



## Pbartender

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Here's me, about six months ago, during a work trip the the Disney studios in LA; I've since lost the beard.




You're the one in the middle, right?

Here's a fairly recent (READ: sometime within the last five years) picture of me...






Though, three years worth of bicycling to work, and transferring off of rotating shift work have me looking just a little less chubby now.


----------



## Mycanid

Very nice cat, by the way, Fru!


----------



## megamania

...and the fam go to....



http://www.enworld.org/gallery/browseimages.php?do=browseimages&c=11&page=2


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You're Nick Nolte on a binge? That may explain some things...



Why I keep urinating on my desk at work, for one thing.


----------



## The_Warlock

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Why I keep urinating on my desk at work, for one thing.




That's one I hadn't thought of...

Could we use it as an excuse for global warming?


----------



## Einan

I'm the older one.  The cute one is my six month old son, Jax.  (Short for James Alexander)

Einan


----------



## Nyaricus

megamania said:
			
		

> ...and the fam go to....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/gallery/browseimages.php?do=browseimages&c=11&page=2



Know what's funny, I posted a pic of myself in here a looong time ago, and completely forgot about it 

Ironic I chose a similar name for this thread, though


----------



## Mycanid

I actually noticed that too.  Nice to see the pics of all the other folks though....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Very nice cat, by the way, Fru!



That's Tux. He is a staying cat. I held him for over 20 minutes that night. 

I wish Fruity would be like that. The longest she ever let me hold her is 10 minutes.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Careless.
> 
> Did you look under the couch?



ROFL


----------



## Aurora

Piratecat said:
			
		

> _You're_ the one who was born on _my_ birthday!
> 
> (Rodrigo and I are exactly, to the day, the same age.)



Yes but what times were you born? 

And the beard was nice.


----------



## Galethorn

Here's a bigger version of my Avatar; the picture was taken last feb. I'll be the first to admit that I look like a Linux admin, but, I assure everyone, I'm not.


----------



## Theron

Fairly recent, as these things go.


----------



## Ferret

This is me pretending to be evil....


----------



## Mycanid

I dunno Ferret ...   

Pretty scary!


----------



## Ferret

It was for this:


----------



## Mycanid

Yessiree ... a regular Jesse James outlaw if I do say so myself!


----------



## Ferret

IT'S CHUCK NORRIS!


----------



## Mycanid

you sir ... not him.


----------



## Ferret

I'd be careful he doesn't find you and attack you, for that remark (although it is appreciated   ). Remember: If you an see Chuck Norris he can see you. If you can't see Chuck Norris you may be only moments away from death!


----------



## Mycanid

Not all that worried sir. Never been a big Chuck Norris fan anyway.   

But ... you're welcome.


----------



## Ferret

I am a fan...I live in fear!


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... in that case I don't think I will ever make an effort to become a fan.


----------



## Ferret

Checking out the photos in the Hive, its cool to see you develop from a spore....=p Like some in there said, your pretty good looking, why hide it behind your mushroomie exterior.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... now I am getting puzzled.

I use the mushroomie exterior b/c it's hugely entertaining for me primarily, and sometimes others also think it is funny in a "non-sequiteur" kinda way. (Is that how you spell that?  :\ ) 

Besides, would you "pluck out the heart of my mystery and sound me from my lowest note to the top of my compass"?  

A fungus cannot reveal ALL it's secrets after all.  

Edit: I should say thank you to you too for your kind words, though. I also like to see people develop "from a spore" as you aptly said.


----------



## Ferret

Ahh, well a Ferret can't reveal all of his either!


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> Ahh, well a Ferret can't reveal all of his either!




Just so my good sir, just so.   

Or Mr. Norris' job might be too easy!


----------



## punkorange

Not sure what all the online norris hype is about, but I do have to say you done a good job on the beard envy photo.


----------



## Teflon Billy

My wife took this picture, I have no idea what my problem was :\


----------



## Xyanthon

Here's me with my daughter leaving Japan for the move to Italy.  I'm not quite sure why I look so pensive.


----------



## jaerdaph

My Mets fan son seems to enjoy taking pictures of his Yankees fan father immediately after the Subway Series games this weekend. 






Does my face convey "you are so out of my will" enough?


----------



## Ferret

The Norris thing is just a bit of fun, you both looks quite cool (Teflon as an evily guy, and Xyanthons beard!).

I don't follow baseball though...


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> I don't follow baseball though...



You have no soul.


----------



## punkorange

I guess I have no soul then either.  I don't follow baseball.

And I'm convinced Teflon Billy is a rockstar, lol.


----------



## Morrus

Couple of recent ones of me.





I'm on the right.





Me drinking.





Me contemplating.





I'm top left.





I'm on the left.​


----------



## nerfherder

Here's me:


----------



## Aeson

Nerf, That is a cool picture but you have better. The ladies want to see that killer smile.


----------



## nerfherder

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nerf, That is a cool picture but you have better. The ladies want to see that killer smile.



You first...

P.S. they're usually disappointed when they find out I'm not actually Harrison Ford


----------



## Aeson

nerfherder said:
			
		

> You first...
> 
> P.S. they're usually disappointed when they find out I'm not actually Harrison Ford



I'll break their monitors. Morrus will have to shut down the server. 

I used the same avatar for awhile. I got the same reaction.


----------



## nerfherder

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll break their monitors. Morrus will have to shut down the server.



Nothing broke on CM when your picture was up.


----------



## Aeson

No but I was going to break raineym for posting them. 

Alright smarty pants.
Don't say I didn't warn everyone first. I'm the one in the orange shirt.





If I had known my picture was being taken that day I would have shaved and lost some weight.


----------



## nerfherder

It looks like you're about to do physical harm to the guy in shorts   

OK, this is the most recent picture of me I've got:


----------



## Aeson

nerfherder said:
			
		

> It looks like you're about to do physical harm to the guy in shorts



That was my troll face. I was playing a troll bounty hunter in Shadowrun. I named him Coriander McFly.


----------



## nerfherder

Aeson said:
			
		

> I named him Coriander McFly.


----------



## Aeson

nerfherder said:
			
		

>



Only one person at the table got the joke. The others don't know who he is.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have no soul.





I have no soul


but it's my mind I miss the most......

virginity is a close second..... (course I only want it back to lose immediately again )


----------



## megamania

Aeson-  you look nothing like what I had imagined.


----------



## IamTheTest

Me?


----------



## Nyaricus

nerfherder said:
			
		

> It looks like you're about to do physical harm to the guy in shorts
> 
> OK, this is the most recent picture of me I've got:



Weird... you look like you could be in my family 

cheers,
--N


----------



## Xyanthon

Ferret said:
			
		

> The Norris thing is just a bit of fun, you both looks quite cool (Teflon as an evily guy, and Xyanthons beard!).
> 
> I don't follow baseball though...




Hehe, that gave me a good idea for an oath "By Xyanthon's Beard!"  I'm a dork but oh well, at least my wife loves me  .


----------



## kenobi65

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have no soul.




He's British; he doesn't have to follow baseball.  He has cricket, which makes baseball look like Australian rules football, by comparison.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Aeson-  you look nothing like what I had imagined.



Sorry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry.



Yeah. I had you envisioned as Rockstar-Hollywood actor sort.


----------



## DaveMage

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Here's me:




Cool!

I didn't know Peter Gabriel posted here!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah. I had you envisioned as Rockstar-Hollywood actor sort.



That's just hurtful.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That was my troll face. I was playing a troll bounty hunter in Shadowrun. I named him Coriander McFly.



BAHAHAHAHAHA That's pretty damn funny.....and fitting


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> BAHAHAHAHAHA That's pretty damn funny.....and fitting



Thank you.


----------



## jonathan swift

The first one is an older one of me clean shaven. The second is slightly newer with an out of control beard. The third is the most recent. And the last one is me kicking a tree.


----------



## Aurora

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Here's me:



You do some pretty awesome things with photos Nerf. I am so camera illiterate. I have tried buying books to help me learn more, but I always find them difficult to understand  :\ That and my being impatient doesn't help. I have even taken a course specifically for people who own my camera. Considering there were over 100 people in the room though, there wasn't much room for personal instruction....


----------



## kenobi65

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Here's me:




"Tell me, Centurion, have you found the Galactica?"


----------



## Pbartender

nerfherder said:
			
		

>




"An unpleasant duty has been masterfully performed, Jor-El. They have received the fate they deserve: isolation in the Phantom Zone, an eternal living death."


----------



## Aeson

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Here's me:



Holly, Where's Rimmah?


----------



## Kastil

nerfherder said:
			
		

> You first...
> 
> P.S. they're usually disappointed when they find out I'm not actually Harrison Ford



You're not Harrison Ford?!  That explains why you left the lights out.   

Aeson-- I see Dave Stebbins in the background and I'm sorely disappointed on the abundant clothing he is wearing as well.


----------



## nerfherder

Aurora said:
			
		

> You do some pretty awesome things with photos Nerf. I am so camera illiterate. I have tried buying books to help me learn more, but I always find them difficult to understand  :\ That and my being impatient doesn't help. I have even taken a course specifically for people who own my camera. Considering there were over 100 people in the room though, there wasn't much room for personal instruction....



Thanks.  I did a course at my local community college, with only about 6 other students.  It was about 8 weeks of 2 hours each going at a really slow pace covering the basics of general photography - the technical side and composition.  We also went out and took photos with the instructor in the local park and critiqued them the next week.  The advantage of a general course like this is that it is useful no matter what camera you have (plus I could ask the instructor lots of stupid questions!).

Since then I've gone out and taken lots and lots of photos, read a couple of books (Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson is da bomb!), taken more photos, hung around on photography forums, taken more photos.


----------



## Aeson

Kastil said:
			
		

> Aeson-- I see Dave Stebbins in the background and I'm sorely disappointed on the abundant clothing he is wearing as well.



You're not the first one to mention him. I'm going to develop a complex.


----------



## Pbartender

nerfherder said:
			
		

>




"You're in trouble, program. Why don't you make it easy on yourself. Who's your user?"


----------



## kenobi65

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> My wife took this picture, I have no idea what my problem was :\




I dunno, but that's a look that my wife (a school teacher) would call "Teacher Face."  "Teacher Face" is capable of causing any child under 15 to come to a dead stop and stop talking (no save allowed).


----------



## jaerdaph

punkorange said:
			
		

> And I'm convinced Teflon Billy is a rockstar, lol.




I'm convinced Teflon Billy will sell no wine before its time.


----------



## Mycanid

Yeesh Billy.

Don't like having your pic taken?


----------



## Kastil

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're not the first one to mention him. I'm going to develop a complex.



There, there, sweetie.  Now go get me my towels, Cabana Boy!


----------



## Aeson

Kastil said:
			
		

> There, there, sweetie.  Now go get me my towels, Cabana Boy!



I fell for that last time. I'm not getting locked in the closet again.


----------



## Aurora

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I dunno, but that's a look that my wife (a school teacher) would call "Teacher Face."  "Teacher Face" is capable of causing any child under 15 to come to a dead stop and stop talking (no save allowed).



I thought that was just "parent face" except I had that look with kids before I became a parent, so I don't know.


----------



## punkorange

Aurora said:
			
		

> I thought that was just "parent face" except I had that look with kids before I became a parent, so I don't know.





Actually, I think that's a "I'm not in the mood, just in case you feel like testing me" look.


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Here's a recent one of me from March, on the way up to Lower Lena Lake in Olympic National Forest. There's a place just north of Lower Lena Lake called _The Valley of the Silent Men_, and that just sounds so damn D&D-ish, I will have to check it out!


----------



## Aurora

punkorange said:
			
		

> Actually, I think that's a "I'm not in the mood, just in case you feel like testing me" look.



Oh I definitely have that one down. LOL


----------



## Mycanid

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> Here's a recent one of me from March, on the way up to Lower Lena Lake in Olympic National Forest. There's a place just north of Lower Lena Lake called _The Valley of the Silent Men_, and that just sounds so damn D&D-ish, I will have to check it out!




Now THAT sounds cool ...


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now THAT sounds cool ...




It leads to a climber's route to climb this mountain/s called "The Brothers" named after, you guessed it, two brothers. It is not mentioned in the records if the brothers in question were dwarves or not.


----------



## Ferret

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> The first one is an older one of me clean shaven. The second is slightly newer with an out of control beard. The third is the most recent. And the last one is me kicking a tree.




Something about the one in shades makes me want to scream "Static X!"

I've got a sort of teacher face. Stole it from my Grandad, although mine isn't that good. It has made people cower before.

Here are some more of mine with me trying to look silly in most!


----------



## Mycanid

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> It leads to a climber's route to climb this mountain/s called "The Brothers" named after, you guessed it, two brothers. It is not mentioned in the records if the brothers in question were dwarves or not.




NONSENSE! They were obviously ents.


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Mycanid said:
			
		

> NONSENSE! They were obviously ents.




That would explain a lot, actually...


----------



## Ferret

Ents, eh? Why does that make sense?

Craig 'Some of these trees are my friends!' Stone*


*School joke


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Ferret said:
			
		

> Ents, eh? Why does that make sense?
> 
> Craig 'Some of these trees are my friends!' Stone*
> 
> 
> *School joke




Well, I can't tell you why. Those who enter The Valley of the Silent Men are sworn to secrecy about how Ents and The Brothers are a source of nomenclature.

Just ask the large mushroom. He...uh...It'll tell you.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Here are some photos of me and Mrs. Olaf.

The first one is from a family get-together about a year ago.
The second one is me getting a Where's Wally book for Christmas last year (I love those books, except for one very frustrating picture where I can't find Wally's key!)
The third one is from our holiday in January this year.
The last one is a wedding that we went to about a month ago.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## kenobi65

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> The second one is me getting a Where's Wally book for Christmas last year




Well, that raises a question...

Anyone know why they're called "Where's Wally?" in Australia, when they're called "Where's Waldo?" in the U.S.?


----------



## Aeson

Is it me or do Olaf and Nerfherder favor each other?


----------



## sedarfairy

I might as well join the fray

.


----------



## Aeson

Nice.


----------



## Dog Moon

I refuse to post my picture.

The fact that I don't have a digital camera has NOTHING to do with my refusal to post either, btw.

Also don't really like the way I look.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I refuse to post my picture.
> 
> The fact that I don't have a digital camera has NOTHING to do with my refusal to post either, btw.
> 
> Also don't really like the way I look.



Have you seen my picture? Do you know how hard it was for me? Suck it up, boyo. Lets see the goods.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Well, that raises a question...
> 
> Anyone know why they're called "Where's Wally?" in Australia, when they're called "Where's Waldo?" in the U.S.?




I'm not sure, but I think that they're called "Where's Wally?" in the UK too.  It took me a while to figure out why they decided to name his archenemy Odlaw though!

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is it me or do Olaf and Nerfherder favor each other?




I don't quite get your meaning Aeson.    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Aeson

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I don't quite get your meaning Aeson.
> 
> Olaf the Stout



To me you look similar. Like you could be related.


----------



## jonathan swift

Ferret said:
			
		

> Something about the one in shades makes me want to scream "Static X!"




Haha, thanks. I don't own a beard trimmer, so I just let it grow until it gets ridiculous, then I shave it all off and start over.


----------



## Thunderfoot

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Here's me:



Lord Vader, 
You will go to the Centari Moon, there young Skywalker will surrend himself to you...I have forseen it.


----------



## genshou

I really should get around to taking a more recent, decent picture.  In the meantime:





No, I am not a spice addict!  I'm just apathetic


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Lord Vader,
> You will go to the Centari Moon, there young Skywalker will surrend himself to you...I have forseen it.




The Star Wars geek in me cannot let this pass.

Sanctuary Moon.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Aeson said:
			
		

> To me you look similar. Like you could be related.




Oh, ok.

*Checks pictures*

I don't see the resemblance personally, not that it matters one way or the other.    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Aeson

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Oh, ok.
> 
> *Checks pictures*
> 
> I don't see the resemblance personally.
> 
> Olaf the Stout



I could be wrong.


----------



## kenobi65

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I might as well join the fray




sedarfairy, you bear a striking resemblence to an old girlfriend of mine.  This is not a bad thing.


----------



## nerfherder

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Oh, ok.
> 
> *Checks pictures*
> 
> I don't see the resemblance personally, not that it matters one way or the other.



Me either, but we both seem to have great taste in women.


----------



## sedarfairy

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> sedarfairy, you bear a striking resemblence to an old girlfriend of mine.  This is not a bad thing.




Maybe I'm a projection of her astral spirit.


----------



## Aeson

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm a projection of her astral spirit.



You're her avatar in cyberspace.


----------



## jaerdaph

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> The third one is from our holiday in January this year.




You also have EXCELLENT taste in hats, Olaf!


----------



## Frostmarrow

Me at work!


----------



## jaerdaph

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I refuse to post my picture.
> 
> The fact that I don't have a digital camera has NOTHING to do with my refusal to post either, btw.
> 
> Also don't really like the way I look.




Well stop that right now! This is EN World, and if you can't be yourself at EN World, then where can you be yourself? Now strut your stuff, and be proud to be who you are!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is it me or do Olaf and Nerfherder favor each other?



I don't see a resemblance, but they are both handsome fellas.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't see a resemblance, but they are both handsome fellas.



Ok. I was wrong. Sorry I said anything. I do agree with that they are good look guys.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. I was wrong. Sorry I said anything. I do agree with that they are good look guys.



Why apologize? Different people see different things....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why apologize? Different people see different things....



I'm feeling a little defensive these days.


----------



## nerfherder

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't see a resemblance, but they are both handsome fellas.



Thanks.  Flattery will get you everywhere! 


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm feeling a little defensive these days.



Well stop it right now!  Drop and give me twenty!


----------



## Aeson

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Well stop it right now!  Drop and give me twenty!



I gave my last twenty to Morrus to help keep the site going.


----------



## kenobi65

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm a projection of her astral spirit.




Spooooooky.


----------



## Mycanid

Sedar ... you look totally Ren Faire in the top pic of the two you posted.


----------



## Ferret

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I might as well join the fray




You look perdy  Specially in that corset (bodice?)

I have a feeling that I posted some photos too, but they seem to have vanished! Checking my attachments it says I did! but they aren't in the post!


----------



## Jesus_marley

This is me actually being evil.  

What could be more evil than a cute white bunny???


----------



## Mycanid

Uhh ... Ferret ... you are riding a stone cow.

YOu have basilisks where you live, perchance?


----------



## Mycanid

Awww ... lookitdabunnie!


----------



## Olaf the Stout

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> You also have EXCELLENT taste in hats, Olaf!




Not just hats, I actually go for the Yankees!

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. I was wrong. Sorry I said anything. I do agree with that they are good look guys.




Hey, you're entitled to your opinion Aeson.  Just because I don't agree with it doesn't mean that you're wrong.  You have nothing to be sorry about at all.  It's not like I was offended or anything.    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Jesus_marley said:
			
		

> This is me actually being evil.
> 
> What could be more evil than a cute white bunny???




Cute rabbit Jesus_marley.  My wife has a couple that look very similar.  I gave them to her as a wedding present.  Is your rabbit an inside rabbit?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## sedarfairy

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sedar ... you look totally Ren Faire in the top pic of the two you posted.




I occasionally attend the one in Ohio with my daughters.  My youngest came home the last time in love with Queen Elizabeth.  thus...she now owns a lovely Queen Elizabeth outfit.


----------



## sedarfairy

Ferret said:
			
		

> You look perdy  Specially in that corset (bodice?)
> 
> I have a feeling that I posted some photos too, but they seem to have vanished! Checking my attachments it says I did! but they aren't in the post!




Why thank you Ferret.


----------



## Pepster

Aeson said:
			
		

> No but I was going to break raineym for posting them.
> 
> Alright smarty pants.
> Don't say I didn't warn everyone first. I'm the one in the orange shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had known my picture was being taken that day I would have shaved and lost some weight.




Folks, what you've got here is a veritable who's who of EN World/Circvs Maximvs.  I spy Belen, Dave Stebbins, Clueless, TCLynch, The_Universe, QueenD, Toras, and some other folks that I'm not certain of their EN World names (I think reveal and NCSUCodeMonkey).  Alenda was running the game at the far table.  Henry was running the pickup WFRP2E game there for myself, Dave Stebbins, Toras, Darth K'Trava and one other gentleman.

And now I know who Aeson is!   Aeson and I played in Belen's Chronicles of Carolina game.

Pepster


----------



## Aeson

Should I be concerned you know who I am? Did I flirt with your wife or girlfriend? 

Everyone in that picture is a member here except the GM of the game I was playing in there. The guy in the shorts. 

Where you playing the medic in Belen's game? That was a fun game BTW. 

reveal was there but not in the picture. He's at another table off camera. Rel was running a game for him and some of the more special ENW members.

The other gentleman is friend that came up with me. He's not a member here.


----------



## Pepster

Aeson said:
			
		

> Should I be concerned you know who I am? Did I flirt with your wife or girlfriend?
> 
> Everyone in that picture is a member here except the GM of the game I was playing in there. The guy in the shorts.
> 
> Where you playing the medic in Belen's game? That was a fun game BTW.
> 
> reveal was there but not in the picture. He's at another table off camera. Rel was running a game for him and some of the more special ENW members.
> 
> The other gentleman is friend that came up with me. He's not a member here.




There's no need for concern.  There's no Ms. Pepster.  
Yep, that was me playing the medic.  I thought it was a fun game as well.

Pepster


----------



## Aeson

Pepster said:
			
		

> There's no need for concern.  There's no Ms. Pepster.
> Yep, that was me playing the medic.  I thought it was a fun game as well.
> 
> Pepster



Good. There I'm starting to get paranoid. 

You should have seen some of the looks I got when I introduced myself.


----------



## Aurora

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I occasionally attend the one in Ohio with my daughters.  My youngest came home the last time in love with Queen Elizabeth.  thus...she now owns a lovely Queen Elizabeth outfit.



You know, I am only maybe 30-40 minutes from the one here in Ohio and I have never been to it   Every year we swear that we are gonna go and then something happens and we don't (usually it is being broke that keeps us from going).


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

*looks at avatar, looks in mirror*  Yep, that's me.

However, here are some slightly more recent shots!

Here we have The Universe and me drinking out of a giant, smoking fishbowl of booze at Quark's in Las Vegas.  We were there to watch my sister in law compete in the Miss America pageant (she's Miss South Dakota).








And speaking of Miss South Dakota!  Here I am standing right next to her.  She's more talented than she is beautiful and that's really saying something.    I'm so proud to call her my sister in law.







While Miss South Dakota didn't win The Crown, my brother and law and I attempted to "get lucky" in Vegas by busting out our "feelers" to locate the "hot machines."  Unfortunately, our feelers did not seem to actually function and we came close to breaking even before leaving Vegas (and I'm even wearing my glasses!  A rare thing - especially when cameras are present!).


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *looks at avatar, looks in mirror*  Yep, that's me.
> 
> However, here are some slightly more recent shots!
> 
> Here we have The Universe and me drinking out of a giant, smoking fishbowl of booze at Quark's in Las Vegas.  We were there to watch my sister in law compete in the Miss America pageant (she's Miss South Dakota).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of Miss South Dakota!  Here I am standing right next to her.  She's more talented than she is beautiful and that's really saying something.    I'm so proud to call her my sister in law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Miss South Dakota didn't win The Crown, my brother and law and I attempted to "get lucky" in Vegas by busting out our "feelers" to locate the "hot machines."  Unfortunately, our feelers did not seem to actually function and we came close to breaking even before leaving Vegas (and I'm even wearing my glasses!  A rare thing - especially when cameras are present!).




Methinks it's best not to talk about you and your brother-in-law attempting to "get lucky" in Las Vegas.  EN World is a family-friendly messageboard.  And not in that way either!     

Olaf the Stout


----------



## sedarfairy

Aurora said:
			
		

> You know, I am only maybe 30-40 minutes from the one here in Ohio and I have never been to it   Every year we swear that we are gonna go and then something happens and we don't (usually it is being broke that keeps us from going).




Go on the kid free weekend in September.  Usually around labor day.  the adult tickets are only 11 each.  once you get inside, you can see tons of stuff without it costing a dime.  The souvenirs are a little pricey...but unnecessary.


----------



## kenobi65

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I occasionally attend the one in Ohio with my daughters.  My youngest came home the last time in love with Queen Elizabeth.  thus...she now owns a lovely Queen Elizabeth outfit.




I spent most of the 1990s working at the Bristol Renaissance Faire (on the Illinois/Wisconsin border); friends of ours owned a blacksmith shop there.  I was really lousy at smithing, but pretty dang good at selling.


----------



## Aeson

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Methinks it's best not to talk about you and your brother-in-law attempting to "get lucky" in Las Vegas.  EN World is a family-friendly messageboard.  And not in that way either!
> 
> Olaf the Stout



You can talk about getting lucky. You just can't go into detail. Save that for the adult forum at CM.


----------



## FickleGM

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I spent most of the 1990s working at the Bristol Renaissance Faire (on the Illinois/Wisconsin border); friends of ours owned a blacksmith shop there.  I was really lousy at smithing, but pretty dang good at selling.



 Interesting, we've been going to Bristol at least once per year for the last decade.


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Queen: Oh dear Your Royal Highness, aren't you a pretty one?


----------



## kenobi65

FickleGM said:
			
		

> Interesting, we've been going to Bristol at least once per year for the last decade.




Well, then...remember the blacksmith shop that used to be right next door to the "flushable" privies?  I believe it's now a pottery shop.  Anyway, that's where I worked.  (The last year we were there was '98.)


----------



## Ferret

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uhh ... Ferret ... you are riding a stone cow.
> 
> YOu have basilisks where you live, perchance?




NOt that I know of...I'll be on the look out.....



			
				sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Why thank you Ferret.




That's ok  Compliments where compliments due.


----------



## Jesus_marley

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Cute rabbit Jesus_marley.  My wife has a couple that look very similar.  I gave them to her as a wedding present.  Is your rabbit an inside rabbit?
> 
> Olaf the Stout




All of our rabbits are indoor rabbits. The one in the pic is Jessie. she and a grey/white lop named Rae are fosters. the one we actually own, Frank, is a female Havana Brown.


----------



## Mycanid

VERY nice pics Queenie. Nice to meecha!


----------



## jaerdaph

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Quote of the week by jaerdaph
> "Ultimately, all advances in computer science and technology happen so
> we can either enhance our D&D experience or [our] acquisition of pr0n."




I just noticed I made Nyaricus's quote of the week! YEAH!


----------



## Mouseferatu

Well, what the heck...

The first is me and the wife, George (yes, George) at GenCon several years ago. I no longer have long hair, and I've put on a notable amount of weight since then. 

The second is me in RenFest garb a couple of years ago. (No, even as geeky as I am, I don't dress like that regularly.   )


----------



## Mycanid

VERY nice Ren Faire outfit there Mouse! 

Hmm ... a wife name George.

Georgina? Georgiana? Georgia?


----------



## Mouseferatu

Mycanid said:
			
		

> VERY nice Ren Faire outfit there Mouse!




Thanks. 



			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Georgina? Georgiana? Georgia?




"Mary Elizabeth."

No, I'm really, really _not_ kidding. 

She's gone by "George" for years, and in fact had it legally changed recently.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Well, what the heck...
> 
> The first is me and the wife, George (yes, George) at GenCon several years ago. I no longer have long hair, and I've put on a notable amount of weight since then.
> 
> The second is me in RenFest garb a couple of years ago. (No, even as geeky as I am, I don't dress like that regularly.   )




Nice pics.

You're not how I pictured you to be in my head Ari, not that's necessarily a bad thing!

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Nice pics.
> 
> You're not how I pictured you to be in my head Ari, not that's necessarily a bad thing!
> 
> Olaf the Stout



 Yes...I believe its a ploy.

We all know he's a vampire mouse.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yes...I believe its a ploy.
> 
> We all know he's a vampire mouse.




Only if you catch me on the full moon. I'm actually a vampiric _were_-mouse.

Fiendish.

Of legend.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jesus_marley said:
			
		

> This is me actually being evil.
> 
> What could be more evil than a cute white bunny???



A vorpal bunny!


----------



## CryHavoc

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *looks at avatar, looks in mirror*  Yep, that's me.
> 
> However, here are some slightly more recent shots!
> 
> Here we have The Universe and me drinking out of a giant, smoking fishbowl of booze at Quark's in Las Vegas.  We were there to watch my sister in law compete in the Miss America pageant (she's Miss South Dakota).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of Miss South Dakota!  Here I am standing right next to her.  She's more talented than she is beautiful and that's really saying something.    I'm so proud to call her my sister in law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Miss South Dakota didn't win The Crown, my brother and law and I attempted to "get lucky" in Vegas by busting out our "feelers" to locate the "hot machines."  Unfortunately, our feelers did not seem to actually function and we came close to breaking even before leaving Vegas (and I'm even wearing my glasses!  A rare thing - especially when cameras are present!).




Girls like that go to sites like this?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Only if you catch me on the full moon. I'm actually a vampiric _were_-mouse.
> 
> Fiendish.
> 
> Of legend.



You forgot the paragon template.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CryHavoc said:
			
		

> Girls like that go to sites like this?



You better believe it.


----------



## kenobi65

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> ...the wife, George (yes, George)




Cutest.  George.  Evar.


----------



## Mouseferatu

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Cutest.  George.  Evar.




I've always thought so.

But thank you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I've always thought so.
> 
> But thank you.



Definetely better looking than Georgia Lass.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You forgot the paragon template.




I lost that one when I suffered serious penalties to my physical stats due to weight gain since that pic was taken.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I lost that one when I suffered serious penalties to my physical stats due to weight gain since that pic was taken.



Oh, well you'll get it back eventually.


----------



## Wulfwynn

Ok, Here I am. This pic is a little old, I don't have a good updated one of me. Only me in my work uniform. 






In retrospect, I don't think I've posted my pic on CM yet....


----------



## DaveMage

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Only if you catch me on the full moon. I'm actually a vampiric _were_-mouse.
> 
> Fiendish.
> 
> Of legend.




With sprinkles!


----------



## Aeson

Wulfwynn said:
			
		

> In retrospect, I don't think I've posted my pic on CM yet....




You've posted a picture. Wyn asked for a picture of what folks look like at that moment.


----------



## jaerdaph

This was from last Halloween.


----------



## Bront

OK, some pics I posted last time I did this...

Click on the pic for a larger pic.

I'll let you guess which one is me.




Me and the wife.  This was years ago, before we were even dating.




Me in costume


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

>



That is a great pic and I must say that you are quite gorgeous.


----------



## Piratecat

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll let you guess which one is me.



Bill!


----------



## DaveMage

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That is a great pic and I must say that you are quite gorgeous.




AND she comes with a remote control!  How cool is that?


----------



## The_Warlock

DaveMage said:
			
		

> AND she comes with a remote control!  How cool is that?




 

Must...not...make...comment...(head explodes)


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Must...not...make...comment...(head explodes)



It's not easy is it?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not easy is it?




Humor value trumps ease any day. chuckle


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Humor value trumps ease any day. chuckle



I might not have resisted a comment like that. Lucky you got here first.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I might not have resisted a comment like that. Lucky you got here first.




Sometimes, "No Comment", is the the most evocative comment..chuckle


----------



## kenobi65

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Humor value trumps ease any day. chuckle




The Roger Rabbit Code of Ethics:

Anything's OK, as long as it's funny.

My wife accuses me of having this as my defining ethos.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DaveMage said:
			
		

> AND she comes with a remote control!  How cool is that?



 There are ladies present!


----------



## The_Warlock

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> The Roger Rabbit Code of Ethics:
> 
> Anything's OK, as long as it's funny.
> 
> My wife accuses me of having this as my defining ethos.




Darn straight! And only when it would make people laugh!


----------



## Olaf the Stout

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> The Roger Rabbit Code of Ethics:
> 
> Anything's OK, as long as it's funny.
> 
> My wife accuses me of having this as my defining ethos.




I seem to live by this quite often.  Unfortunately my wife doesn't seem to find as many things as funny as I do!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I seem to live by this quite often.  Unfortunately my wife doesn't seem to find as many things as funny as I do!



My mom is the same way.  :\


----------



## genshou

Wulfwynn said:
			
		

> Ok, Here I am. This pic is a little old, I don't have a good updated one of me. Only me in my work uniform.



That's your WORK UNIFORM?!  I'm jealous!


----------



## Ferret

Work uniform? I like =p


----------



## Bad Paper

*What do you have when a gnome druid and half-orc barbarian get together?*

I don't know, but he's pretty cute.  I am the one on the right.


----------



## Ferret

I'd actually put you both down as Halflings from the faces. Cute baby and Cute freckles.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bad Paper said:
			
		

> I don't know, but he's pretty cute.  I am the one on the right.



Great pic! I don't think I've ever seen a bay with such beautiful jowels.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Bad Paper said:
			
		

> I don't know, but he's pretty cute.  I am the one on the right.




So are you the Gnome Druid or the Half-Orc Barbarian?    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> So are you the Gnome Druid or the Half-Orc Barbarian?
> 
> Olaf the Stout



Yea, which? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Bad Paper

My wife is the druid in my campaign, and I am the barbarian in Seans23's campaign.  The boy has yet to roll his first die.


----------



## MrFilthyIke

CryHavoc said:
			
		

> Girls like that go to sites like this?




No.  This is the world of uber-dorks.

Obviously:


----------



## MrFilthyIke

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> This was from last Halloween.




Nice costume, to bad THIS year our groups Halloween theme is 1920's Cthulhu or I'd invite ya.


----------



## Ferret

Awww, when's he learning?

Here's a photo of my Girlfriend, wrapped in umpteen quilts


----------



## Raven Crowking




----------



## Angel Tarragon

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

>



Another bearded EnWorlder!   

We ought to form a club.


----------



## Raven Crowking

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Another bearded EnWorlder!
> 
> We ought to form a club.




My Significant Other likes the beard, and I like that she likes it, so it isn't likely to go away anytime soon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> My Significant Other likes the beard, and I like that she likes it, so it isn't likely to go away anytime soon.



Thats the way it should be.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Another bearded EnWorlder!
> 
> We ought to form a club.




A club of bearded enWorlders?

Hmmm...

Ya got to realize
if you cut a man's beard
the only real result
is that he looks weird....

(To be sung to the melody of "Can't touch this...")


----------



## Raven Crowking

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A club of bearded enWorlders?
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> Ya got to realize
> if you cut a man's beard
> the only real result
> is that he looks weird....
> 
> (To be sung to the melody of "Can't touch this...")




Oh, I've been beardless.


----------



## kenobi65

Would grow a beard if I could...I tried it once, and it looked like poodoo.

I had bad acne as a teenager, and it led to places on my cheeks and chin where whiskers won't grow now (and heavy facial hair doesn't run in my family, anyway).  Not to mention the fact that my beard comes in sort of reddish, while my mustache comes in blonde.


----------



## Ferret

I've only ever managed fluffy sideburns!


----------



## jaerdaph

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Nice costume, to bad THIS year our groups Halloween theme is 1920's Cthulhu or I'd invite ya.




Now that sounds like fun!


----------



## jaerdaph

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Another bearded EnWorlder!
> 
> We ought to form a club.




Crap - I just shaved off my goatee this week!

Fortunately it grows back quickly - unlike the hair on the top of my head lol!


----------



## MrFilthyIke

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Now that sounds like fun!




It is, especially as our parties usually devolve to "lost" costume parts.


----------



## kenobi65

Ferret said:
			
		

> I've only ever managed fluffy sideburns!




That's about all I can manage, too...and even then, they look like poodoo for the first month or so.


----------



## Ferret

Poodoo?


----------



## kenobi65

Ferret said:
			
		

> Poodoo?




From Return of the Jedi -- Jabba refers to Han, in Huttese, as "bantha poodoo".

Technical translation of "poodoo" is "fodder", but it generally has become a term for "garbage" or "excrement".  And, far more Eric's-grandma-friendly than what I'd normally have used there.


----------



## Ferret

Ahh, I'm not so wise in the ways of the Jedi! Although whilst chasing a friend who shouted "Don't Make Me Destroy You" I shouted back "If you strike me down I shall become more powerful than you could ever imagine."

Yeah I know the lines don't follow, but it works quite well.


----------



## derelictjay

Here's a picture I took of my self a few months ago.


----------



## Ferret

Not too derelict I say!


----------



## genshou

Bad Paper said:
			
		

> I don't know, but he's pretty cute.  I am the one on the right.



I think I can see where he gets those amazing jewels from!  Otherwise looks an awful lot like his pop, too.  So, when's his first D&D session?


----------



## genshou

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> No.  This is the world of uber-dorks.
> 
> Obviously:



Man, *MrFilthyIke*, I gotta say...

If I had a face like that, I would be afraid to leave my home!  That was awful brave of you to post your mug for us.


----------



## Galethorn

Mon Cal, or victim of the Innsmouth Curse? You decide.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Here is a pic of me back in 1994 at Disney World:


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galethorn said:
			
		

> Mon Cal, or victim of the Innsmouth Curse? You decide.



Victim!


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of me back in 1994 at Disney World:




Which one are you?    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Which one are you?
> 
> Olaf the Stout



 :\ Sheesh. The one on the left; i.e. not the Mutant Turtle.


----------



## Mycanid

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Which one are you?
> 
> Olaf the Stout




  

So wrong Olaf ... so wrong! [heeheehee!]


----------



## Aurora

Ferret said:
			
		

> Poodoo?



*revokes Ferret's geek card*


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\ Sheesh. The one on the left; i.e. not the Mutant Turtle.




Sorry Frukathka but I couldn't resist having a bit of fun at your expense.    

You do look a lot different in that photo compared to some of your other pictures though, even taking into account that the photo was from 13 years ago.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## ssampier

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Which one are you?
> 
> Olaf the Stout




The *evil* twin is on the right

or

_left_, I could never remember.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Am I the only one who has noticed that Kenobi65 _doesn_'t have a beard, Olaf the Stout _isn't_ stout, and Frukathka seems very _un_-Kafka-esque?  

Me, in mid-sentence, running a game five years ago.







I don't know what's going on in the background. Probably some evil sentient energy-thing arriving to eat the universe; it was that kind of game.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who has noticed that Kenobi65 _doesn_'t have a beard, Olaf the Stout _isn't_ stout, and Frukathka seems very _un_-Kafka-esque?




Yeah I know.  I even changed my User Title to indicate that.  In the last couple of months I have gotten a bit stouter though.  A bit more running around on the lacrosse field should fix that.

Of course, I have a body shape of a short torso with long arms and legs so I'm not even stout in that respect.     

Olaf the not so Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout

TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> Me, in mid-sentence, running a game five years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's going on in the background. Probably some evil sentient energy-thing arriving to eat the universe; it was that kind of game.




I'm imagining you telling someone that they are getting sleepy, sooooo sleeeepyyy!!!

Olaf the Stout


----------



## MrFilthyIke

Galethorn said:
			
		

> Mon Cal, or victim of the Innsmouth Curse? You decide.




I don't really consider it a "curse"...


----------



## kenobi65

TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> Kenobi65 _doesn_'t have a beard




Apparently, I'm the Episode 1 Kenobi.


----------



## Aurora

TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> Me, in mid-sentence, running a game five years ago.



In a vortex?


----------



## DaveMage

Aurora said:
			
		

> In a vortex?





Yeah, I'm hearing the Twilight Zone theme when I look at that picture...


----------



## Bad Paper

genshou said:
			
		

> So, when's his first D&D session?



I don't want to start him on dice for two or three years, but I've been thinking about how I can design a game that doesn't rely on dice or ugly rules.  Like an even more dumbed down DDM with colored tokens instead of dice, or something.


----------



## seans23

Bad Paper said:
			
		

> The boy has yet to roll his first die.





But he already knows how to respond to a Rule 0:


----------



## Ferret

Bad Paper said:
			
		

> I don't want to start him on dice for two or three years, but I've been thinking about how I can design a game that doesn't rely on dice or ugly rules.  Like an even more dumbed down DDM with colored tokens instead of dice, or something.





Good call I reckon. I expect you can start him on a board game, but each time you just more three forward say?



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> *revokes Ferret's geek card*




Hey! Gimme! =p


----------



## TarionzCousin

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Aurora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a vortex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm hearing the Twilight Zone theme when I look at that picture...
Click to expand...


Actually, I was running the first session of an Amber Diceless campaign. Since I didn't have dice, I needed all the special effects I could generate.


----------



## jonathan swift

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Another bearded EnWorlder!
> 
> We ought to form a club.





I'm in.


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That is a great pic and I must say that you are quite gorgeous.




Aww...you say the sweetest things Fruk.


----------



## sedarfairy

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not easy is it?




Actually, I do come with a remote.  It has a special encrypted password.  Aeson would probably sell it to the right bidder.


----------



## Bad Paper

Ferret said:
			
		

> Good call I reckon. I expect you can start him on a board game, but each time you just more three forward say?



I am touched.  No, wait, I'm confused.  What?


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Actually, I do come with a remote.  It has a special encrypted password.  Aeson would probably sell it to the right bidder.




That makes no sense...money over a ... nope, can't say that here either...moving along...


----------



## Ferret

Bad Paper said:
			
		

> I am touched.  No, wait, I'm confused.  What?



That's me writing without thinking! Instead of rolling the Die for you to move round the board game, you move a set number round. Not sure how that would work though....


----------



## Aeson

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Actually, I do come with a remote.  It has a special encrypted password.  Aeson would probably sell it to the right bidder.



Are you kidding? Once I have a woman's remote I won't let go of it. It's mine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Aww...you say the sweetest things Fruk.



What can I say, I'm a hopeless romantic.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That makes no sense...money over a ... nope, can't say that here either...moving along...




I like the way you think sir...really I do.


----------



## Aeson

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I like the way you think sir...really I do.



All the ladies likes the way he thinks. :\


----------



## megamania

Anyone else for photos?


----------



## Rel

Here's me getting a greatful hug from my daughter for building her a treehouse (the treehouse has since been completed but we were happy that day to have the bottom floor on).


----------



## Aeson

I'll say that is one of the nicest tree houses I've seen. Your daughter was very proud of it. You did a really good job on it.


----------



## sedarfairy

Rel said:
			
		

> Here's me getting a greatful hug from my daughter for building her a treehouse (the treehouse has since been completed but we were happy that day to have the bottom floor on).




thats a great pic..and you have a beautiful daughter


----------



## DaveMage

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll say that is one of the nicest tree houses I've seen. Your daughter was very proud of it. You did a really good job on it.





Show us the finished product!


----------



## Aeson

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Show us the finished product!



I think Rel has a picture of it finished somewhere. I saw it in person in April.


----------



## Ferret

Rel...rel has a soft side?


----------



## Kurashu

I suppose I'll play along. I'll show you pre and post op pictures.


No I didn't have a sex change. What were you think?

My girlfriend calls me puppy eyes because of the clean cut picture. rofl


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> Rel...rel has a soft side?



That's just to get the ladies to let their guard down.


----------



## Ferret

And then Bam! Knock out?


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> And then Bam! Knock out?



Something like that.


----------



## Mycanid

A great pic of Rel ... would also like to see the finished treehouse! (If possible, of course....  )


----------



## sedarfairy

Kurashu said:
			
		

> I suppose I'll play along. I'll show you pre and post op pictures.
> 
> 
> No I didn't have a sex change. What were you think?
> 
> My girlfriend calls me puppy eyes because of the clean cut picture. rofl





you look like two completely different people!  wow...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's just to get the ladies to let their guard down.



Actually, he is a pretty nice guy aal around and has a non-stop sense of humor. I've had the pleasure of playing in two of his games.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I like the way you think sir...really I do.




Thank you, m'lady. It's a terrible gift, and I hate to waste it. chuckle.


----------



## Rel

Here's the treehouse when completed:


----------



## DaveMage

Nice!!!


----------



## Rel

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Nice!!!




Thanks.  It's got some sentimental value since, not only is it a treehouse I made for my little girl almost completely by myself, but it also is made primarily of lumber salvaged from my grandparents farm.


----------



## Kaodi

I think this is the part where I curse all photogenic people unto the seventh generation,   .


----------



## Mycanid

Rel said:
			
		

> Thanks.  It's got some sentimental value since, not only is it a treehouse I made for my little girl almost completely by myself, but it also is made primarily of lumber salvaged from my grandparents farm.




Very nice treehouse!   

You sure you ain't got some elven blood a few generations back there somewhere?


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Thank you, m'lady. It's a terrible gift, and I hate to waste it. chuckle.




Somehow I suspect we share this particular gift.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Somehow I suspect we share this particular gift.




Excelllllent! Glad to know there are others out there capable of a devlish turn of phrase and naughtily irreverent view... chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Excelllllent! Glad to know there are others out there capable of a devlish turn of phrase and naughtily irreverent view... chuckle




Nope. Not injured by the piano, I see!


----------



## DaveMage

Rel said:
			
		

> Thanks.  It's got some sentimental value since, not only is it a treehouse I made for my little girl almost completely by myself, but it also is made primarily of lumber salvaged from my grandparents farm.




Now you're just pilin' on.    

(Seriously though, very cool!!!)


----------



## Ferret

Sweet Treehouse/fort!



			
				Kaodi said:
			
		

> I think this is the part where I curse all photogenic people unto the seventh generation,   .




Well show us then!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kaodi said:
			
		

> I think this is the part where I curse all photogenic people unto the seventh generation,   .



Hey, I can't help it if I'm good looking.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Excelllllent! Glad to know there are others out there capable of a devlish turn of phrase and naughtily irreverent view... chuckle




Sometimes I think I'm incapable of seeing things any other way.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Sometimes I think I'm incapable of seeing things any other way.




Even better...


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Even better...




so where is your pic...have I missed it?


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> so where is your pic...have I missed it?




Page 1, Post 10...

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3531692&postcount=10 

I'm sure you were just dazed by the bombardment of handsome gamers in the thread...


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Page 1, Post 10...
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3531692&postcount=10
> 
> I'm sure you were just dazed by the bombardment of handsome gamers in the thread... [/QUOTE
> 
> Ah...there you are.  Just whose funeral were you attending?


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Ah...there you are.  Just whose funeral were you attending?




HAH! Actually it was a wedding, I was one of the Best Men (there were two). Unfortunately, the sun was set to "Blind the Suited Monkeys" that day, and it's really hard to manage a smile when you are giving yourself a headache you are squinting so hard.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Rel said:
			
		

> Here's the treehouse when completed:


----------



## Rel

TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> Er, I want one of these, but I can't find the price guidelines for Treehouses in the _Stronghold Builders Guidebook_.




Well I can tell you that even using salvaged lumber for a lot of it, it'll run you about $400 for that model.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> HAH! Actually it was a wedding, I was one of the Best Men (there were two). Unfortunately, the sun was set to "Blind the Suited Monkeys" that day, and it's really hard to manage a smile when you are giving yourself a headache you are squinting so hard.




wedding...then I stand by my earlier thought.  it was definitely somebody's funeral.


----------



## megamania

Treehouse looks better than my own place.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> wedding...then I stand by my earlier thought.  it was definitely somebody's funeral.




OOoooh, harshin on the matrimony...chuckle

Strangely, it has ended up being one of the best of the marraiges among my friends...ahh, to be a gamer in love...chuckle


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> OOoooh, harshin on the matrimony...chuckle
> 
> Strangely, it has ended up being one of the best of the marraiges among my friends...ahh, to be a gamer in love...chuckle




matrimony and I didn't get along.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> matrimony and I didn't get along.




That has been known to happen. And now you have a corset and a remote control. Looks like you ended up the better half.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That has been known to happen. And now you have a corset and a remote control. Looks like you ended up the better half.





absolutely darlin...


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> absolutely darlin...




And confident, too!


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And confident, too!




confidence without arrogance is sexy.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> confidence without arrogance is sexy.




Quite so, fair lady. Quite so.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Quite so, fair lady. Quite so.




arrogance however, is one of the most annoying traits in mankind.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> arrogance however, is one of the most annoying traits in mankind.




Along with a unique knack for knowing better and doing it anyway, and denial. Wouldn't you say?


----------



## Sigdel

Strangely enough, all the pics that I have of myself I am either holding a cat against it's will, or dressed up like a religious icon.

But I did wish to experience the pleasures of Hell...


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Along with a unique knack for knowing better and doing it anyway, and denial. Wouldn't you say?




actually, some of my most entertaining experiences have involved knowing better.  heheh

I certainly agree with the denial.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sigdel said:
			
		

> Strangely enough, all the pics that I have of myself I am either holding a cat against it's will, or dressed up like a religious icon.
> 
> But I did wish to experience the pleasures of Hell...



 Thats great. I'm a Hellraiser fan myself.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> actually, some of my most entertaining experiences have involved knowing better.  heheh
> 
> I certainly agree with the denial.




 Knowing better inevitably makes for better stories, at the very least.

But I'm sure that's where the corset and the remote control come in...chuckle


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Knowing better inevitably makes for better stories, at the very least.
> 
> But I'm sure that's where the corset and the remote control come in...chuckle



You're evil.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You're evil.




Tell that to my Unicorn Totem...chuckle...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Tell that to my Unicorn Totem...chuckle...



Sotto voce: damn.


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sotto voce: damn.





that happens to be one of the reasons I think he is so cool.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> that happens to be one of the reasons I think he is so cool.



Yup. TOW BOOM!


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> that happens to be one of the reasons I think he is so cool.




(Blink Blink) Why, thank you! (bows) You seem rather the fine spitfire, yourself.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> (Blink Blink) Why, thank you! (bows) You seem rather the fine spitfire, yourself.





just imagine the world domination potentials if we teamed up?


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> just imagine the world domination potentials if we teamed up?




Ooooh, now she's talkin my language! Mrow!


----------



## megamania

Yah-HOO! Buckaroo.






sorry.  just had to say that.

I'll have to post some newer pictures.   I have a white goatee now!    I'm too young to have white hair!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> just imagine the world domination potentials if we teamed up?



I've got quite a darkside myself. I try to keep it squirreled away though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I'll have to post some newer pictures.   I have a white goatee now!    I'm too young to have white hair!



Have you seen my pics? I'm 31 and my beard is already 1/3 white.


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got quite a darkside myself. I try to keep it squirreled away though.





Let it loose Fruk!  Party down!


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got quite a darkside myself. I try to keep it squirreled away though.




Everyone has a dark side, and even the darkest emotions can be strength. It's all in how you master and channel them.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Let it loose Fruk!  Party down!




It's like a Sith House party! (chuckle)


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ooooh, now she's talkin my language! Mrow!





in fact, i'm packing a survival kit right now so we can get started.  hmmm...water, the corset, and nutella.  nothing for survival like spreadable chocolate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Everyone has a dark side, and even the darkest emotions can be strength. It's all in how you master and channel them.



I don't think thaere is any good way to channel death, destruction and carnage; which is what I mainly keep squirreled away.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> in fact, i'm packing a survival kit right now so we can get started.  hmmm...water, the corset, and nutella.  nothing for survival like spreadable chocolate.




Is spreadable chocolate actually for survival...sounds like a ... nope can't say that here either...darn. I'l take "Luxury" for $200 Mr. Trebec.


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't think thaere is any good way to channel death, destruction and carnage; which is what I mainly keep squirreled away.




I plan on taking over the world with peace and a giant love-in.  forget the carnage.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Is spreadable chocolate actually for survival...sounds like a ... nope can't say that here either...darn. I'l take "Luxury" for $200 Mr. Trebec.




now doesn't that all depend on your personal definition of survival?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I plan on taking over the world with peace and a giant love-in.  forget the carnage.



You are my kind of woman.  

I am a very loving person myself.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't think thaere is any good way to channel death, destruction and carnage; which is what I mainly keep squirreled away.




I disagree. Gamers, more than most, have plenty of personal and social constructive outlets to explore the darker themes of humanity without losing control or giving in to morbid thoughts. Understanding one's views and personal contexts allows one to rise above them controlling the person, and empathizing with others.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I plan on taking over the world with peace and a giant love-in.  forget the carnage.




Well, really, at that point, who needs the world.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> now doesn't that all depend on your personal definition of survival?




Hmm, depends on what I have with me after the apocalypse to spread the nutella on...Hmmm?


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are my kind of woman.
> 
> I am a very loving person myself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I disagree. Gamers, more than most, have plenty of personal and social constructive outlets to explore the darker themes of humanity without losing control or giving in to morbid thoughts. Understanding one's views and personal contexts allows one to rise above them controlling the person, and empathizing with others.



I think somebody would more need tio be linked with my mind to understand the scale of wickedness I am capable of. These darker tones of my personality manifest in my dreams, but only about one or two times a month if I am lucky. My imagination just ups the ante of it too.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I disagree. Gamers, more than most, have plenty of personal and social constructive outlets to explore the darker themes of humanity without losing control or giving in to morbid thoughts. Understanding one's views and personal contexts allows one to rise above them controlling the person, and empathizing with others.





I think gamers have the ability to see all sides of the situation, therefore making them more empathetic in some cases.  and you are right...there are so many worse ways to use your time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, really, at that point, who needs the world.



I think the question should be reversed.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hmm, depends on what I have with me after the apocalypse to spread the nutella on...Hmmm?





i can't think of a single response that I can make on this site.  hehehe...


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think somebody would more need tio be linked with my mind to understand the scale of wickedness I am capable of. These darker tones of my personality manifest in my dreams, but only about one or two times a month if I am lucky. My imagination just ups the ante of it too.




Everyone thinks they are the worst, and that the scope is incomprehensible to others. Humanity has an unfortunate skill at bringing it's darker aspects to fruition. I don't think you should judge, or be judged by, dreams alone. Actions are what matter. And from your conversations, your actions don't bear out your dreams. That sets you higher than many.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> i can't think of a single response that I can make on this site.  hehehe...




Exactly what I was hoping for, imaginative, too!


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I think gamers have the ability to see all sides of the situation, therefore making them more empathetic in some cases.  and you are right...there are so many worse ways to use your time.




Pretty much.


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think the question should be reversed.




how would you like it to read Fruk?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think the question should be reversed.




I already have a list of people the world doesn't need. And if I keep getting allies in world domination, I'm sure we'll have no problem implementing a quality filter.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I already have a list of people the world doesn't need. And if I keep getting allies in world domination, I'm sure we'll have no problem implementing a quality filter.



If we are going to conquer the world with love, I am all for it, count me in.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Exactly what I was hoping for, imaginative, too!




I'll just make a list and put it in the survival pack.  I'll show it to you later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> how would you like it to read Fruk?



Who does the world need?


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I'll just make a list and put it in the survival pack.  I'll show it to you later.




Oh, now you're teasing.  Excellent! Nothing like a good tease - except a great one!   

I think we've threadjacked....


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I already have a list of people the world doesn't need. And if I keep getting allies in world domination, I'm sure we'll have no problem implementing a quality filter.




make sure you add my boss to the list...and my ex husband.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Who does the world need?




The power of positive thinking...though I still think lawn fertilizer is an acceptable solution for the ones the world doesn't need.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Everyone thinks they are the worst, and that the scope is incomprehensible to others. Humanity has an unfortunate skill at bringing it's darker aspects to fruition. I don't think you should judge, or be judged by, dreams alone. Actions are what matter. And from your conversations, your actions don't bear out your dreams. That sets you higher than many.



Qouted for truth because I toally agree with this. And as my mom would attest to, I am one of the few that are 'touched by the heart of <insert divine savior here>'.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh, now you're teasing.  Excellent! Nothing like a good tease - except a great one!
> 
> I think we've threadjacked....





Who says i'm teasing?    

survival of the fittest...and the insomniacs.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> make sure you add my boss to the list...and my ex husband.




Would you prefer the fine grain or coarse filter for them?


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Who says i'm teasing?
> 
> survival of the fittest...and the insomniacs.




Well, if you're not teasing, then I guess I expect a list at some point.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The power of positive thinking...though I still think lawn fertilizer is an acceptable solution for the ones the world doesn't need.



You must be a fan of the Twilight Zone episode Evergreen.


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Qouted for truth because I toally agree with this. And as my mom would attest to, I am one of the few that are 'touched by the heart of <insert divine savior here>'.




its funnier if you insert a random name.  "I am touched by the heart of Big Bertha."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> its funnier if you insert a random name.  "I am touched by the heart of Big Bertha."



I had to say that so I wouldn't get hit with a banstick by a mod.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Would you prefer the fine grain or coarse filter for them?





the coarser the better


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Who says i'm teasing?
> 
> survival of the fittest...and the insomniacs.



  I think I love you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You must be a fan of the Twilight Zone episode Evergreen.




Nope, never seen it. Twilight Zone never got me (not even the original). I was more of an Outer Limits kid (original, not the remake).


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, if you're not teasing, then I guess I expect a list at some point.



And where shall I send it?


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> the coarser the better




Ahh, Cheese Grater it is!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nope, never seen it. Twilight Zone never got me (not even the original). I was more of an Outer Limits kid (original, not the remake).



Drop me an email, I'll send you a copy of it.


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I had to say that so I wouldn't get hit with a banstick by a mod.





I was touched by the heart of Robert Redford


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> And where shall I send it?




To the Collegiate Wilds of Western Mass?   There's always the EnWorld Email function....chuckle


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I was touched by the heart of Robert Redford



Kate Winslet for the win!


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think I love you.





love is a temporary state...but I will accept adoration and devotion.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> To the Collegiate Wilds of Western Mass?   There's always the EnWorld Email function....chuckle



CWWM? If that acronym had to be pronouced it would sound a lot like swim.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> love is a temporary state...but I will accept adoration and devotion.



Awww.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I was touched by the heart of Robert Redford




Are you sure it was his Heart?


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> To the Collegiate Wilds of Western Mass?   There's always the EnWorld Email function....chuckle



well...then i certainly will start compiling a list, my dark hearted companion of domination


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Are you sure it was his Heart?



SHEESH! TOW, you're great. I had milk go through my nose as I read that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> well...then i certainly will start compiling a list, my dark hearted companion of domination



If he is worthy of that title, what title am I worthy of?


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Awww.





alas, when it comes to affairs of the heart, i'm a veritable cynic.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> love is a temporary state...but I will accept adoration and devotion.




Will you accept...nope, can't say that...nope, not that either...nope..uhuh..um, no..hmm...Mastercard or Visa??


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Are you sure it was his Heart?





If it were Clint Eastwood, I'd say bring it on old guy!!  Wooo HOOOOO


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> CWWM? If that acronym had to be pronouced it would sound a lot like swim.




At which point it'd probably start sounding like a Celtic derivative language...not that I'm an expert, but I recall reading about strange consonant combos...For The WIN! chuckle


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> alas, when it comes to affairs of the heart, i'm a veritable cynic.



I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> well...then i certainly will start compiling a list, my dark hearted companion of domination




She said "Domination"...chuckle


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If he is worthy of that title, what title am I worthy of?




My darling Fruk...so far you elude all classification. You've been my ally for a very long time.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> SHEESH! TOW, you're great. I had milk go through my nose as I read that.




Well, SOMEONE has to cause the snarfing....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> At which point it'd probably start sounding like a Celtic derivative language...not that I'm an expert, but I recall reading about strange consonant combos...For The WIN! chuckle



KAI


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> alas, when it comes to affairs of the heart, i'm a veritable cynic.




Cynic's can be good for that...keeps folk honest...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> My darling Fruk...so far you elude all classification. You've been my ally for a very long time.



 I guess I should come clean.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Will you accept...nope, can't say that...nope, not that either...nope..uhuh..um, no..hmm...Mastercard or Visa??





Actually, I'm kind of keen on reece's pieces.  You get hold of some of those...then some serious negotiation can take place.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> If it were Clint Eastwood, I'd say bring it on old guy!!  Wooo HOOOOO




Hmm, would that go for Clint Eastwood Impersonators?


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm kind of keen on reece's pieces.  You get hold of some of those...then some serious negotiation can take place.




Well, that's easy. I don't eat them, so I could gladly hand over a supply, but I'd be looking for M&M's myself...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, SOMEONE has to cause the snarfing....








snarf, snarf


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I guess I should come clean.





I suspect I already know what you are going to say...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm kind of keen on reece's pieces.  You get hold of some of those...then some serious negotiation can take place.



personally, I love the reeces peanut butter cups.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I suspect I already know what you are going to say...



What is that?


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hmm, would that go for Clint Eastwood Impersonators?





If the said impersonator can sling a pistol shot off and tell me to make his day...you betcha


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> snarf, snarf




ROFLMAO

Wrong Snarf.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> If the said impersonator can sling a pistol shot off and tell me to make his day...you betcha




I suppose that depends on what type of pistol you are looking to make you're day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO
> 
> Wrong Snarf.



Well, I know what you really meant, but I had to do that just to be funny.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, that's easy. I don't eat them, so I could gladly hand over a supply, but I'd be looking for M&M's myself...




actually, since sugar gives me convulsions, this could make for a very interesting evening.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> actually, since sugar gives me convulsions, this could make for a very interesting evening.



 Yip!


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> personally, I love the reeces peanut butter cups.




I just happen to have some left over from Halloween...


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> actually, since sugar gives me convulsions, this could make for a very interesting evening.




What kind of convulsions, and will you require mouth to mouth? (chuckle)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I just happen to have some left over from Halloween...



Dang, that was quite a while ago. 

I like 'em even better though after they have been in the fridge for a little bit.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I suppose that depends on what type of pistol you are looking to make you're day.





yet again you back me into a corner.    I'm starting to dig this challenge stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What kind of convulsions, and will you require mouth to mouth? (chuckle)



Hmm, not sure if this is called for.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I suspect I already know what you are going to say...



What do you think I am going to say?


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What kind of convulsions, and will you require mouth to mouth? (chuckle)




mild seizurey convulsions...and i do tend to hold my breath.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I suppose that depends on what type of pistol you are looking to make you're day.



Just now do I understand this.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> mild seizurey convulsions...and i do tend to hold my breath.



Well, if you lose consciousness, I'll do the cpr and warlock will do the mouth to mouth.


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What do you think I am going to say?





i'm going to keep that a secret for now Fruk...I put your peanut butter cups on ice.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hmm, not sure if this is called for.  :\




Resuscitation, Fru! Wherever is your mind. ;P


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> i'm going to keep that a secret for now Fruk...I put your peanut butter cups on ice.



I guess I'm going to need a new alt.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> mild seizurey convulsions...and i do tend to hold my breath.




Thanks for the Safety Tip, Egon. I'll keep that in mind. I was fuzzy on the whole good/bad thing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Resuscitation, Fru! Wherever is your mind. ;P



I thought you meant something else.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> yet again you back me into a corner.    I'm starting to dig this challenge stuff.




Overcoming challenges is one of the best parts of life.

Now I KNOW we've threadjacked...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Thanks for the Safety Tip, Egon. I'll keep that in mind. I was fuzzy on the whole good/bad thing.



I collect spores, mold and fungus.


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, if you lose consciousness, I'll do the cpr and warlock will do the mouth to mouth.





hmmm...I'm going to have to make a quick chocolate run it seems.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Overcoming challenges is one of the best parts of life.
> 
> Now I KNOW we've threadjacked...





that it is...

at least we livened the place up a little


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> hmmm...I'm going to have to make a quick chocolate run it seems.




At your service, M'Lady.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> that it is...
> 
> at least we livened the place up a little



Yeah, it seemed a little like a funeral.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> hmmm...I'm going to have to make a quick chocolate run it seems.



You do that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, it seemed a little like a funeral.




Nothing says "Liven up a funeral" like Zombies...yesiree...


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, it seemed a little like a funeral.



 you mean a wedding


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nothing says "Liven up a funeral" like Zombies...yesiree...



Funny, you should mention that, as I was dreaming about being chased by zombies last night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> you mean a wedding



I happen to really like weddings and hope there is one in my future.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> you mean a wedding




Nothing says "Liven up a Wedding" like Zombies!

See, works with anything...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nothing says "Liven up a Wedding" like Zombies!
> 
> See, works with anything...



Oh, the humanity!


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I happen to really like weddings and hope there is one in my future.




I like throwing bird seed at the couple as they leave


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I like throwing bird seed at the couple as they leave




But, then the birds will try and eat them. Are you Alfred Hitchcock in disguise?

Nah, can't be...WAY too good looking...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I like throwing bird seed at the couple as they leave



There will be no bird seed at my wedding. Ther'll be balloons.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nah, can't be...WAY too good looking...



Yeah, gonna have to agree. She's a dream.  

EDIT: I think I fit the _profile_ better anyway.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But, then the birds will try and eat them. Are you Alfred Hitchcock in disguise?
> 
> Nah, can't be...WAY too good looking...




I never considered Alfred Hitchcock good looking...hmmm


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I never considered Alfred Hitchcock good looking...hmmm



We mean to say that you are too good looking to be him in disguise.


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, gonna have to agree. She's a dream.




 and my dad says that the only reason I hang out with him is because no other man can stomach me...


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I never considered Alfred Hitchcock good looking...hmmm




Oooh, you're good, you are, turning that phrase on it's head.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> and my dad says that the only reason I hang out with him is because no other man can stomach me...



He doesn't know what he is talking about. I still attest that you are gorgeous.


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He doesn't know what he is talking about. I still attest that you are gorgeous.





all smoke and mirrors.  I'm really a troll in a bustier.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> and my dad says that the only reason I hang out with him is because no other man can stomach me...




Well, then obviously they don't know how to cinch a corset...


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> all smoke and mirrors.  I'm really a troll in a bustier.




Mirror, Goooood. Bustier, Goooooood.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Mirror, Goooood. Bustier, Goooooood.





spreadable chocolate, goooood


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Mirror, Goooood. Bustier, Goooooood.



QFT!


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> spreadable chocolate, goooood




Now, you're talkin...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> spreadable chocolate, goooood



Well, if you have a jar of PB, just squirt some choclate in there. Bingo, instant goodness.


----------



## Bront

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> i'm going to keep that a secret for now Fruk...I put your peanut butter cups on ice.



Best way to eat them


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Best way to eat them



I glad we can both agree on that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, if you have a jar of PB, just squirt some choclate in there. Bingo, instant goodness.




He just said stuff to which I cannot comment, SedarFairy...


----------



## Bront

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> spreadable chocolate, goooood



You realy need to stop teasing them.  I can smell the testosterone all the way in the rules forum.


----------



## sedarfairy

Bront said:
			
		

> Best way to eat them




Welcome to our highjack Bront


----------



## The_Warlock

Bront said:
			
		

> You realy need to stop teasing them.  I can smell the testosterone all the way in the rules forum.




Now, now, we've each fired our salvos, don't stop her before we can agree to the terms of detente.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Welcome to our highjack Bront




Yup, DEFINITELY a threadjack...


----------



## Bront

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now, now, we've each fired our salvos, don't stop her before we can agree to the terms of detente.



Yes, but she's not a guy, so I have more faith in her


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> You realy need to stop teasing them.  I can smell the testosterone all the way in the rules forum.



I can smell it from a low orbit.


----------



## sedarfairy

Bront said:
			
		

> You realy need to stop teasing them.  I can smell the testosterone all the way in the rules forum.





oh, we are all good friends here.  we are basically planning world domination.  want to join?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yup, DEFINITELY a threadjack...



But she said HIGHJACK.


----------



## Bront

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Welcome to our highjack Bront



Meh, I've been in better.  Nothing like hijacking a D&D PbP with OOC discussion about physics.


----------



## Bront

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> oh, we are all good friends here.  we are basically planning world domination.  want to join?



Sure.  I can lead.  I'm confident, charming, charismatic, and humble!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Meh, I've been in better.  Nothing like hijacking a D&D PbP with OOC discussion about physics.



Physics?


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now, now, we've each fired our salvos, don't stop her before we can agree to the terms of detente.




detente huh?  as if I'll ever give up...hehe.  Of course, I'm pleased that someone else knows military history terms.


----------



## The_Warlock

Bront said:
			
		

> Sure.  I can lead.  I'm confident, charming, charismatic, and humble!




Now now, we said join, not commandeer.    All in good measure, goodsir.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Sure.  I can lead.  I'm confident, charming, charismatic, and humble!



You also need a heart full of love. Do you still qualify?


----------



## sedarfairy

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, but she's not a guy, so I have more faith in her



 you are obviously teeming with intelligence.  Lets keep him guys!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> detente huh?  as if I'll ever give up...hehe.  Of course, I'm pleased that someone else knows military history terms.



Well, we are going to have to establish a beachhead at some point.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Physics?



There was one PbP we comedeered as an OOC thread for another PbP too.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> detente huh?  as if I'll ever give up...hehe.  Of course, I'm pleased that someone else knows military history terms.




Arts and Sciences are my foci, but I'm not unlearned in the histories and semantics. However, I'd be happy for any tutoring you'd be willing to provide.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> you are obviously teeming with intelligence.  Lets keep him guys!



Yay, a new initiate!


----------



## Bront

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now now, we said join, not commandeer.    All in good measure, goodsir.



You challenging my authority boy?


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> you are obviously teeming with intelligence.  Lets keep him guys!




As long as it's clear that Fru called CPR, and I've got the Mouth to Mouth...chuckle...


----------



## Bront

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> you are obviously teeming with intelligence.  Lets keep him guys!



You'll have to ask my wife's permition.  (Yes, I am that smart  )


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> You'll have to ask my wife's permition.  (Yes, I am that smart  )



Whats her email address?


----------



## The_Warlock

Bront said:
			
		

> You challenging my authority boy?




On the contrary, I'm asserting mine, as an intelligent man. Rare though they be, bubba.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Arts and Sciences are my foci, but I'm not unlearned in the histories and semantics. However, I'd be happy for any tutoring you'd be willing to provide.





I've got the arts, languages, history, and writing covered.  what a formidable team we shall make...

you got those reeces pieces?


----------



## The_Warlock

Bront said:
			
		

> You'll have to ask my wife's permition.  (Yes, I am that smart  )




Ok, I'll grant you the intelligence on that one...chuckle


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I've got the arts, languages, history, and writing covered.  what a formidable team we shall make...
> 
> you got those reeces pieces?




At your convenience....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I've got the arts, languages, history, and writing covered.  what a formidable team we shall make...
> 
> you got those reeces pieces?



I've got the charisma needed to lead the mentally challenged.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> On the contrary, I'm asserting mine, as an intelligent man. Rare though they be, bubba.





We should all just agree that I'm in charge.  this revolution was my idea anyway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> At your convenience....



I think she was asking Bront.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think she was asking Bront.




He doesn't have the reese's pieces...


----------



## Bront

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> On the contrary, I'm asserting mine, as an intelligent man. Rare though they be, bubba.



I'm an admin on Circvs.  I see enough e-peeners.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> We should all just agree that I'm in charge.  this revolution was my idea anyway.




Now now, you aren't the only one with a plan...  And between the pistol and the pieces, I'm sure we can arrange an equitable partnership...


----------



## The_Warlock

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm an admin on Circvs.  I see enough e-peeners.




ROFLMAO

No, that is not my authority. And I shan't wave it, it's not a flag...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> We should all just agree that I'm in charge.  this revolution was my idea anyway.



Actually I started it a while ago, but since Goldmoon isn't very active any more I don't think she'll mind conceding leadership of it to you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He doesn't have the reese's pieces...



Well, neither do you. The Reeces are in sedars fridge.


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think she was asking Bront.




Nope...I was definitely asking Warlock.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Nope...I was definitely asking Warlock.



Oh, my bad.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, neither do you. The Reeces are in sedars fridge.




The pieces, not the cups...


----------



## Bront

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He doesn't have the reese's pieces...



Wanna bet?


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO
> 
> No, that is not my authority. And I shan't wave it, it's not a flag...





pleading ignorance here...whats an e-peener?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The pieces, not the cups...



Ah. I'm such a tool.


----------



## Bront

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO
> 
> No, that is not my authority. And I shan't wave it, it's not a flag...



You'd think that'd stop most people...


----------



## sedarfairy

Bront said:
			
		

> Wanna bet?





oooh...just look at all that chocolatey goodness...


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Nope...I was definitely asking Warlock.




Alas, lady, while I'd love to carry on with the making of your day, or perhaps the packing of your pistol with pieces...I must to bed. There's the sleep I can deal with, and the sleep I want if I'm going to bother with work...later today...chuckle.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> You'd think that'd stop most people...



Say hello to my little white flag.


----------



## Bront

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> pleading ignorance here...whats an e-peener?



The slang form of E-(male appendage).  Used to prove your value and worth on the internet.

because, of course, nothing's quite as cool as being an internet badass.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> oooh...just look at all that chocolatey goodness...




Don't fall for it, it's a mere facsimilie...colored electrons sent to deceive you.


----------



## Bront

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> oooh...just look at all that chocolatey goodness...



They're recees pieces, no chocolate in 'em.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> The slang form of E-(male appendage).  Used to prove your value and worth on the internet.
> 
> because, of course, nothing's quite as cool as being an internet badass.



All in all, people like that are just d*cks with no balls.


----------



## The_Warlock

Bront said:
			
		

> The slang form of E-(male appendage).  Used to prove your value and worth on the internet.
> 
> because, of course, nothing's quite as cool as being an internet badass.




I just like making the funny...so, no worries there...


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Say hello to my little white flag.



 

on that note, I'm going to heat up the rest of my lunch.  Be back at some point.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> They're recees pieces, no chocolate in 'em.



Since when do reeces not have chocolate in them?


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alas, lady, while I'd love to carry on with the making of your day, or perhaps the packing of your pistol with pieces...I must to bed. There's the sleep I can deal with, and the sleep I want if I'm going to bother with work...later today...chuckle.





me too actually...thanks for the banter tonight guys!  sweet dreams to all


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> on that note, I'm going to heat up the rest of my lunch.  Be back at some point.



 How does mention of a flag make someone hungry?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Since when do reeces not have chocolate in them?




Reese's Pieces are a candy shell around candified peanut butter....Reese's Cups are the chocolate coating around the peanut butter center.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> me too actually...thanks for the banter tonight guys!  sweet dreams to all



sleep well.


----------



## sedarfairy

Bront said:
			
		

> The slang form of E-(male appendage).  Used to prove your value and worth on the internet.
> 
> because, of course, nothing's quite as cool as being an internet badass.




thanks for the explanation...now that I know what it means, I realize I know a few of these guys over in chat.    we don't get along.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> me too actually...thanks for the banter tonight guys!  sweet dreams to all




Most assuredly! Take care, and dream well. The repartee was quite enjoyable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Reese's Pieces are a candy shell around candified peanut butter....Reese's Cups are the chocolate coating around the peanut butter center.



Oh.   Been awhile, guess I forgot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The repartee was quite enjoyable.



Very enjoyable.


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How does mention of a flag make someone hungry?





I think I'm going to add that explanation to my list...hehe.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to add that explanation to my list...hehe.




I CAN'T wait...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to add that explanation to my list...hehe.



What is the explanation?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I CAN'T wait...



Agreed. 

Need. List. Now.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What is the explanation?




Not Allowed By Grandma...chuckle


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Not Allowed By Grandma...chuckle



I still need an explanation. Someone please email it to me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I still need an explanation. Someone please email it to me.




It's her explanation, appeal to her...


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Not Allowed By Grandma...chuckle




  sad state of affairs


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> sad state of affairs




There are other venues for such affairs... 

Anyway, I'm REALLY going now...later all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> sad state of affairs



Great, now I'm really


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How does mention of a flag make someone hungry?



The vision you mentioned scared me and reminded me I needed to take a break


----------



## Bront

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> sad state of affairs



That's what Circvs Maximvs is for


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> That's what Circvs Maximvs is for



indubitably.


----------



## DaveMage

Er, Fru, Bront, Warlock, Sedar - 

You guys do know that EN World has a chat program, right?     


(Or are you just trying to buff you postcounts?)

Oh, and GO TO SLEEP!

Geez - up at 3 in the morning making all this commotion AND ON A SCHOOL NIGHT! (well, midnight for Fru).  

Dang kids....


----------



## The_Warlock

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Er, Fru, Bront, Warlock, Sedar -
> 
> You guys do know that EN World has a chat program, right?
> 
> (Or are you just trying to buff you postcounts?)
> 
> Oh, and GO TO SLEEP!
> 
> Geez - up at 3 in the morning making all this commotion AND ON A SCHOOL NIGHT! (well, midnight for Fru).
> 
> Dang kids....




Oooh, the old codger is after us...

Actually, no, didn't know it had a chat program...

And it's not that much later than my normal bedtime...on any night..pfiffle...


----------



## Aeson

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> just imagine the world domination potentials if we teamed up?



Should I be jealous?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Should I be jealous?




Why should you be jealous...She and I are just plotting the total domination of the world...


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You also need a heart full of love. Do you still qualify?



He's an admin at CM that is willing to take bribes to screw with people. I would say that is a no.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Why should you be jealous...She and I are just plotting the total domination of the world...



At least I still have her remote...*pats pockets*...somewhere. Dammit.


----------



## Prince of Happiness

This one's from Convergence XIII in Portland, before a fashion show...







And battling off an absinthe-induced hangover courtesy of Painandgreed...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Dang kids....



First, off; Summer time = no school for local kids.

Secondly; I'm 31. I graduated in 1996.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Why should you be jealous...She and I are just plotting the total domination of the world...



 I did join up; nice way to leave me out.


----------



## Ferret

Did I hear the words Absinthe?!


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Ferret said:
			
		

> Did I hear the words Absinthe?!




Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes. Yes you did.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I did join up; nice way to leave me out.




You were offering support to the cause...I recognize that....chuckle


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You were offering support to the cause...I recognize that....chuckle



I didn't want to support; I fully wanted in!


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I didn't want to support; I fully wanted in!




That's not really what Aeson was commenting on, methinks...to which I responded....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's not really what Aeson was commenting on, methinks...to which I responded....



Oh.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh.




Look up, post 503, rampant with worry and jealousy. Not the wrong thread (jack).


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wrong thread dude.




Look up, post 503, rampant with worry and jealousy. Not the wrong thread (jack).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Not the wrong thread (jack).



I thought I had clicked on the hivemind.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought I had clicked on the hivemind.




Dees tings, day 'appen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Dees tings, day 'appen.



Fo shizzle.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Yah-HOO! Buckaroo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry.  just had to say that.
> 
> I'll have to post some newer pictures.   I have a white goatee now!    I'm too young to have white hair!




Funny ... I have noticed the past year that I am beginning to get white hairs in my beard and mustache ... maybe it's a 37 year old thing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Funny ... I have noticed the past year that I am beginning to get white hairs in my beard and mustache ... maybe it's a 37 year old thing?



Not exactly an age thing, more of a stress thing. I sarted going bray on my beard when I was working for Arby's.


----------



## Ferret

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes. Yes you did.



Very interesting! Where can I get some of this absinthe?


----------



## sedarfairy

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Er, Fru, Bront, Warlock, Sedar -
> 
> You guys do know that EN World has a chat program, right?
> 
> 
> (Or are you just trying to buff you postcounts?)
> 
> Oh, and GO TO SLEEP!
> 
> Geez - up at 3 in the morning making all this commotion AND ON A SCHOOL NIGHT! (well, midnight for Fru).
> 
> Dang kids....




we were threadjacking.  its kind of like picking up the perfect wave...


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oooh, the old codger is after us...
> 
> Actually, no, didn't know it had a chat program...
> 
> And it's not that much later than my normal bedtime...on any night..pfiffle...





actually, i tried to send you guys a private email to suggest a chat...but apparently it is still floating around in the ether.


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Ferret said:
			
		

> Very interesting! Where can I get some of this absinthe?




Try eAbsinthe (dot) com. 1-3 day delivery for the UK. All prices in pounds, even.  I'll ask around tonight about some other places (and hope I remember them!).


----------



## sedarfairy

Aeson said:
			
		

> Should I be jealous?





Depends, do you have any reece's pieces?  hehehe...
Did you lose my remote?  What if that falls into the wrong hands?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*presses power button on new remote*_

I wonder what this affects?


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*presses power button on new remote*_
> 
> I wonder what this affects?





Wheeee...where did you find that?


----------



## Ferret

Oooh real absinthe. I wasn't being serious but this is interesting.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Wheeee...where did you find that?



I bought it from Aeson. It arrived in the mail today.

_*presses rewind*_


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Ferret said:
			
		

> Oooh real absinthe. I wasn't being serious but this is interesting.....




When it comes to absinthe, POH don't play around.  I want the absinthe water fountain. Bad.


----------



## Ferret

I think I'll stick to sips.


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Ferret said:
			
		

> I think I'll stick to sips.




 Well, I mean the fountain is for the dispensing of the ice cold water needed to dilute the absinthe...but has four fonts for extranicespecialpartytimehighfive!


----------



## Aeson

Fru does not have the remote. It's right here. I not only have Reece's pieces I bought stock in the company. I hear stock holders get some every month


----------



## sedarfairy

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru does not have the remote. It's right here. I not only have Reece's pieces I bought stock in the company. I hear stock holders get some every month





the orange ones are my favorites.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's an admin at CM that is willing to take bribes to screw with people. I would say that is a no.



My heart says no, but my wallet says yes


----------



## Bront

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Depends, do you have any reece's pieces?  hehehe...
> Did you lose my remote?  What if that falls into the wrong hands?



That's why I got the cool one


----------



## sedarfairy

Bront said:
			
		

> That's why I got the cool one




I think I'm actually salivating.  that is the rolls royce of remotes


----------



## DaveMage

Bront said:
			
		

> That's why I got the cool one


----------



## Bront

DaveMage said:
			
		

>



And yes, I actualy do own that remote.  It rocks.


----------



## Aeson

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> the orange ones are my favorites.



I will separate them out from the others for you.


----------



## sedarfairy

Aeson said:
			
		

> I will separate them out from the others for you.





always the gentleman...


----------



## Aeson

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> always the gentleman...



That is correct. I still respect you as a strong independent woman that is fully capable of doing such things herself but why should you when you can have someone else do it for you.


----------



## sedarfairy

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is correct. I still respect you as a strong independent woman that is fully capable of doing such things herself but why should you when you can have someone else do it for you.




never thought of it that way.  i'm not exactly used to being pampered


----------



## Aeson

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> never thought of it that way.  i'm not exactly used to being pampered



I like the idea of pampering  women. They deserve it for putting up with our crap.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru does not have the remote. It's right here.



Then who sent me this:


----------



## Aurora

This is the remote that I have. I love it. 





Dshai hasn't found the right codes to control me yet though..... *insert maniacal laughter here*


----------



## Aeson

Not I. I have hers right here.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai hasn't found the right codes to control me yet though..... *insert maniacal laughter here*



 I promised I wouldn't give it to him and I kept it.


*failed will save*


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> actually, i tried to send you guys a private email to suggest a chat...but apparently it is still floating around in the ether.




I received no such email...hmmm....disturbing...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like the idea of pampering  women. They deserve it for putting up with our crap.




Though, in defense of my gender, not all of us hand out crap like monkeys at a poo-flinging party...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Though, in defense of my gender, not all of us hand out crap like monkeys at a poo-flinging party...



That's true but there are enough to give us a bad name.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's true but there are enough to give us a bad name.




Right, but rather be down on our gender (with it's high idiot to good guy ratio), exemplify the better group...pamper women because it's fun!  

Not for some perceived debt. We aren't responsible for them, they are, let them reap what they sow.


----------



## Rel

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's true but there are enough to give us a bad name.




I think that I alone do a pretty good job of giving us a bad name.


----------



## The_Warlock

Rel said:
			
		

> I think that I alone do a pretty good job of giving us a bad name.




How is that possible? You are a moderator. A shining beacon of hope in the night. 

Woops, that's a space station.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> How is that possible? You are a moderator. A shining beacon of hope in the night.
> 
> Woops, that's a space station.



You don't know him well do you?


----------



## Aeson

Rel said:
			
		

> I think that I alone do a pretty good job of giving us a bad name.



That you do. That you do.


----------



## Rel

Aeson said:
			
		

> That you do. That you do.




And yet everybody loves me!  It's inexplicable!  I can't explic it!


----------



## Bront

Rel said:
			
		

> And yet everybody loves me!  It's inexplicable!  I can't explic it!



Um, you're late on your payment... *Taps foot impatiently*


----------



## DaveMage

Aurora said:
			
		

> This is the remote that I have. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dshai hasn't found the right codes to control me yet though..... *insert maniacal laughter here*





How come everyone has a cooler remote than me?


----------



## Tsillanabor

From left to right-my wife, me, my best friend Cheryll.


----------



## Mycanid

An excellent pic!


----------



## Ferret

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> Well, I mean the fountain is for the dispensing of the ice cold water needed to dilute the absinthe...but has four fonts for extranicespecialpartytimehighfive!




You dilute it?



			
				Tsillanabor said:
			
		

> From left to right-my wife, me, my best friend Cheryll.




You are all deities.


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I received no such email...hmmm....disturbing...





well...there is always next time isn't there?


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Though, in defense of my gender, not all of us hand out crap like monkeys at a poo-flinging party...





no...but thanks to my uncanny knack for finding all the poo-flingers of the world, I've decided to forego the dating world in exchange for starting my own commune.  I'm taking none poo-flingers applications as we speak.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> well...there is always next time isn't there?




Indeed m'lady... 

Message me in whatever form works best, at your discretion...chuckle


----------



## sedarfairy

DaveMage said:
			
		

> How come everyone has a cooler remote than me?





Not me...in fact, I don't even have a tv.  my daughter claims that we will become more enlightened people.  i wish I were as mature now as she is at the age of 13.


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> no...but thanks to my uncanny knack for finding all the poo-flingers of the world, I've decided to forego the dating world in exchange for starting my own commune.  I'm taking none poo-flingers applications as we speak.




Wow. That's an unfortunate magnet. I tend to find I have a magnet which attracts low-grade psychopaths. Thus, you have my utmost sympathy. 

Send me an application when you send me the list of necessary survival items (and explanations)


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Indeed m'lady...
> 
> Message me in whatever form works best, at your discretion...chuckle





apparently that would be this one...have you figured out how chat works?


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Not me...in fact, I don't even have a tv.  my daughter claims that we will become more enlightened people.  i wish I were as mature now as she is at the age of 13.




Well, I don't know about enlightened - I don't really watch TV anymore, but I sure have more time to do stuff other than sit and watch non-interactive media. And that's a big plus.


----------



## sedarfairy

Tsillanabor said:
			
		

> From left to right-my wife, me, my best friend Cheryll.





What a cool picture!  Was that taken in Ohio?


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> apparently that would be this one...have you figured out how chat works?




Site Menu, logs you into an open ENworld irc channel via java. Seems to be one main channel, no subchannels, but I didn't look in depth.

There's always PM as well. Though that's not as encompassing, where as the other isn't restrictable (from what I've seen of the interface.)

Then there's IM clients...still working on long-range telepathy.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Um, you're late on your payment... *Taps foot impatiently*




ROFL!!!


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Ferret said:
			
		

> You dilute it?




Yup! The reason is, is that for most absinthes...they're pretty much undrinkable straight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tsillanabor said:
			
		

> From left to right-my wife, me, my best friend Cheryll.



Are your wife and best friend sisters? They look a lot alike.


----------



## kenobi65

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> i wish I were as mature now as she is at the age of 13.




13-year-old girls are the most mature beings in the universe.  Or, so they believe.


----------



## Truth Seeker




----------



## Bront

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

>



You still haven't convinced me you're not some newsbot that Spoony programed


----------



## megamania

I now have a face to go with the person that supplies me the best comicbook news on the computer.  'allo.


----------



## Tsillanabor

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> What a cool picture!  Was that taken in Ohio?



Nope-Muskogee Renaissance Faire in Oklahoma.


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are your wife and best friend sisters? They look a lot alike.



Oddly enough, I had a huge blind spot about that. I never noticed until I posted that picture on another site. Someone pointed it out and it was like-Omigod they do! I told my wife and she was surprised I hadn't noticed.


			
				Ferret said:
			
		

> You are all deities.



Thank you-though I prefer to think of myself as epic level.  


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> An excellent pic!



Also thank you. 

Are we allowed to post multiple pictures? Here's my wife's favorite of me:






And my favorite of her:


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> You still haven't convinced me you're not some newsbot that Spoony programed



I met Truth Seeker at GenCon '05. I can attest that he isn't a newsbot.


----------



## Rel

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I met Truth Seeker at GenCon '05. I can attest that he isn't a newsbot.




And I can attest that he's not blue.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rel said:
			
		

> And I can attest that he's not blue.



If you DL the image and invert the colors, you can get a good look at his facial profile.


----------



## sedarfairy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I met Truth Seeker at GenCon '05. I can attest that he isn't a newsbot.




I was at GenCon 05...I was working Larry Elmore's booth.


----------



## Agamon

Tsillanabor said:
			
		

> Are we allowed to post multiple pictures? Here's my wife's favorite of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite of her:




Those two pictures, when put together, seem to infer, um...let's just say they'd need to be posted at CM for me to continue...


----------



## genshou

That has to be about the longest threadjack I've ever read.

Can I join in the world domination?  I own every cool Logitech remote and I don't even have a TV


----------



## sedarfairy

genshou said:
			
		

> That has to be about the longest threadjack I've ever read.
> 
> Can I join in the world domination?  I own every cool Logitech remote and I don't even have a TV





of course you can Gen...I'd be honored to join forces with you.


----------



## Tsillanabor

Agamon said:
			
		

> Those two pictures, when put together, seem to infer, um...let's just say they'd need to be posted at CM for me to continue...



Perhaps I'm a glutton for punishment, but I'm curious so I posted them on CM here


----------



## Kaodi

Ferret said:
			
		

> Well show us then!




You asked for it...


----------



## Ferret

The attachment is so large it hasn't even loaded yet, but the thumbnail doesn't look so bad. Those are cool photos of youse too


----------



## Kaodi

What's sad is that that is probably one of the betters ones, and that I had to purposefully take it. I suppose there aren't a lot of photos of me lying around looking sort of kept and doing something, as opposed to just posing. I don't recall any really good pictures of me that were much more than just my face.


----------



## Kaodi

What's sad is that that is probably one of the betters ones, and that I had to purposefully take it. I suppose there aren't a lot of photos of me lying around looking sort of kept and doing something, as opposed to just posing. I don't recall any really good pictures of me that were much more than just my face. Well, except that one picture from my high school prom, but my hair was mowed short in that and my sister and her friend were in it as well...

Sorry about the size, and the double post. Not sure how that happened. I never double post!


----------



## Ferret

Kaodi said:
			
		

> What's sad is that that is probably one of the betters ones, and that I had to purposefully take it. I suppose there aren't a lot of photos of me lying around looking sort of kept and doing something, as opposed to just posing. I don't recall any really good pictures of me that were much more than just my face. Well, except that one picture from my high school prom, but my hair was mowed short in that and my sister and her friend were in it as well...




I don't think its that big an issue, I look pretty bad in some of the photos I took, in othersn ot so bad.



			
				Kaodi also said said:
			
		

> Sorry about the size, and the double post. Not sure how that happened. I never double post!




Ahh but you do double post


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Tsillanabor said:
			
		

> Nope-Muskogee Renaissance Faire in Oklahoma.
> 
> Oddly enough, I had a huge blind spot about that. I never noticed until I posted that picture on another site. Someone pointed it out and it was like-Omigod they do! I told my wife and she was surprised I hadn't noticed.
> 
> Thank you-though I prefer to think of myself as epic level.
> 
> Also thank you.
> 
> Are we allowed to post multiple pictures? Here's my wife's favorite of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite of her:




Gee I wonder why that is your favourite photo of her?    

As for the threadjack, do you think that you could take the conversation to a thread of your own and leave this one with its intended purpose please.

I like seeing (and commenting) on the pictures of other EN Worlders.  I don't want to have to wade through pages of talk about remotes, candy and sexual innuendo to find them though!

Olaf the Stout


----------



## DaveMage

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I don't want to have to wade through pages of talk about remotes, candy and sexual innuendo to find them though!
> 
> Olaf the Stout





Welcome to the Off Topic forum!


----------



## The_Warlock

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I don't want to have to wade through pages of talk about remotes, candy and sexual innuendo to find them though!




Never fear, we already have.


----------



## genshou

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Never fear, we already have.



Indeed! I've done enough wading for three of us, I'll wager!


----------



## sedarfairy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Never fear, we already have.





why do I always feel like a chastised child on this website?


----------



## Mycanid

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> why do I always feel like a chastised child on this website?




Never fear good madame, never fear. Just carry on. 

Stiff upper lip and all that!


----------



## The_Warlock

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> why do I always feel like a chastised child on this website?




They (indeed, everyone) are just trying to maintain a sense of focus and expectation, even if it is Off-Topic. The community that polices itself, needs no police.  

See you around...


----------



## Olaf the Stout

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> why do I always feel like a chastised child on this website?




I'm not trying to treat you or anyone on EN World like a child.  I'm sorry if you thought my post had that intention.  I only have a limited amount of time to spend browsing and posting on EN World.  I would rather use that time to read and reply to threads about topics that interest me than skimming through 3 pages of posts of a conversation on totally different topic to the thread at hand.

Yes, I understand that this is the Off-Topic forum.  And I also understand that sometimes things can get off topic for a handful of posts at a time.  I don't have a problem with that.  However, if you want to talk about something seperate to the topic at hand for 3 pages, why not just start a new thread for it?  It only takes a couple of clicks and I think it is the polite thing to do.    

In any case I'm now starting to be hypocritical by threadjacking this even more.  Back to the original topic of the thread.  Does anyone have any more photos of themselves to post?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Nyaricus

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to treat you or anyone on EN World like a child.  I'm sorry if you thought my post had that intention.  I only have a limited amount of time to spend browsing and posting on EN World.  I would rather use that time to read and reply to threads about topics that interest me than skimming through 3 pages of posts of a conversation on totally different topic to the thread at hand.
> 
> Yes, I understand that this is the Off-Topic forum.  And I also understand that sometimes things can get off topic for a handful of posts at a time.  I don't have a problem with that.  However, if you want to talk about something seperate to the topic at hand for 3 pages, why not just start a new thread for it?  It only takes a couple of clicks and I think it is the polite thing to do.
> 
> In any case I'm now starting to be hypocritical by threadjacking this even more.  Back to the original topic of the thread.  Does anyone have any more photos of themselves to post?
> 
> Olaf the Stout



Y'know, I was just wondering how this thread got so long (I haven't checked it really since I started it) and I figured/feared it was sliding ever so off-topic.

I would really appreciate everyone who's posting to keep it (reasonably) on-topic. That's not 'chastising' anyone - that's asking people to be civil and keep things going smoothly for everyone; 'the community that polices itself, needs no police,' indeed.

thank you one and all for your consideration,
--N

NOW, back to the pictures!!!


----------

